# Honda hs80 blower auger lever only stop locking



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a mint 1985 honda hs80 snowblower,the auger lever always locked down when the left side for the drive lever was down but stopped yesterday , i had this problem a month ago and the dealer did somekind of adjustment to fix it but didnt ask how,its not froze and i just tried the blower again and it almost locked the auger lever down but came back up,always worked before do anyone know what the problem may be,i can see cams and the cables under the lever by the handle bars but cant see anything broke,or do you have to adjust one of the 2 cables to make it work again by the right handle bar


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Adjusted the cable on right side of handle bar ,theres 2, tried the cable to the left loosening the top nut 3 turns and tighted the bottom one,it worked,not sure if it was a fluke that it worked by doing that or if it was the right one to adjust,have to wait and see when we get more snow to see if the auger lever stays locked down


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Glad you figured it out...keep us posted.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm glad it's working for you. If it fails again, take some time to search the web for this problem. I own an HS80 and rebuilt many parts of it. During the rebuild process I did lots of research and i found several posts about this issue. There was one person claiming the original design was defective and the spacing on the interconnect was wrong. After wearing a bit, the problem occurred. He claimed it could be fixed and described how to weld some metal onto the handle? to get the correct spacing - replacing the worn away metal with some welded build-up. 

IIRC, he also offered to do the welding for anyone who needed it done. I did some research, but couldn't find the posts I recall, however, there were several of them. My HS80 never had the problem he described, so I can't be certain I've recalled all the details correctly, but I do recall that it involved adding metal to a pivoting component at the handle end of the blower to make sure that pivoting component pressed down the part it actuated a sufficient distance. It may have been one of the similar models HS70 HS55 etc. that all have the same design that the post was about.

Sorry I can't describe this any better, since I didn't need the solution, but at least you know there is some info on this out there. I never decided if his claim was correct that this was the best/only solution, but others had definitely seen it and I did look at my HS80 handle and saw the area he was referring to. It did have some wear there. My better notes on this were lost in an HD crash.

Edit:
It seems my memory is not that good. The problem I recall is related to shifting gears, not locking the auger handle down. I couldn't resist spending more time looking for the post I recalled. If it's of any help, here it is:
Honda HS928 Drive Adjustment
Look at the post by Underdog. Sorry if I wasted your time.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*auger lock*

Actually the cable never had anything to do with it, on the handle right side under lever control theres a little box 2 10 mm bolts,theres a metal cam with a thin spring attached there, it was full of old grease gumming up the cam and the spring,not allowing the spring to move properly and the bolt inside that holds cam in place was a bit gummed up with grease, all you do is take it of clean it up with brake cleaner,throttle body spray ect and also clean the spring,put some motor oil around the bolt in which the cam pivits and re assemble, I found a good post on another site but the pics are saved in photobucket and theres no way to save the 4 pics to put on here


----------

